# New plant to ID



## sie99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey can anybody please help me get a name for s new plant I got today ð. Looks like a fern but is very small and I think it's a carpet plant . Wasn't expensive and I have split the plant to encourage new growth. A correct identification would be very helpful as it will help me read up about the care and how easy I will be able to keep it maintained . Cheers


----------



## sie99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pic uploaded


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

_Pogostemon helferi_?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

pweifan said:


> _Pogostemon helferi_?


Yes.


----------



## sie99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Could be yes but the leaves don't look the same . Could be as my plant is not established and still young maybe. Thanks for your comment .


----------



## sie99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks I'm happy I know what it is now yey 😊


----------

